# pacquiao vs mosley



## cg89 (Apr 28, 2011)

YouTube Video










May 7th...Mosley gets his shit rocked


----------



## CURLS (Apr 28, 2011)

Pac wins hands down


----------



## 1982 (Apr 28, 2011)

They're both very respectable fighters. This is going to be one hell of a fight and I can't wait to watch it! May 7th it's going down!


----------



## x~factor (Apr 28, 2011)

Mosley is 37 years old. He's 10 years too late.


----------



## adrien (Apr 29, 2011)

agree with cg89


----------



## Rodja (Apr 29, 2011)

It's a sad state of affairs for boxing.


----------



## cg89 (Apr 30, 2011)

Mosley is dumb...Mayweather killed mosley so mosley decides to fight someone who mayweather might not beat? Because Mayweather and Pac are pretty evenly matched that match is really luck


----------



## Marat (Apr 30, 2011)

Mosley will get a nice paycheck for the fight -- there is no other fight that he can make as much money than one against Pacquiao. good for him.


----------



## otis332 (Apr 30, 2011)

I think Pac will win, but if he doesnt have his A-game, Mosley can take him. Mosely and Margarito was an awesome fight and Margarito did well against Pac.


----------



## cg89 (Apr 30, 2011)

yeah he is in it for the paycheck but i want a mayweather vs pac fight but pac doesn't want to do steroid testing...so what does that tell you
edit: http://www.8countnews.com/news/125/ARTICLE/3659/2011-04-30.html

Mosley has to take a steroid test but pac doesn't have to? WTF


----------



## MDR (Apr 30, 2011)

cg89 said:


> yeah he is in it for the paycheck but i want a mayweather vs pac fight but pac doesn't want to do steroid testing...so what does that tell you
> edit: Mosley told to take test, but Pacquiao doesn't have to?
> 
> Mosley has to take a steroid test but pac doesn't have to? WTF



Pac-Man does not object to blood being drawn anytime but the day of the fight.  He feels that this serves to weaken him when he has to fight.  Mayweather and his people are just playing silly games.  The longer the wait, the more the anticipation builds, along with the paychecks for both fighters.  If Mayweather is able to deal with his legal troubles and stay out of prison, the fight will happen eventually.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 30, 2011)

Boxing sucks Donkey Kong Dick.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 30, 2011)

Aww MDR I must have hurt your Mangina saying I dont like boxing. A real just way to neg someone. LOL

This is America, dont like what I have to say, tough shit! 

Negs are only necessary for stating incorrect and false information IMO. Not for being unable to accept my opinion. 

But whatever bro. Just hope your Mangina heals well.


----------



## MDR (Apr 30, 2011)

Your opinion is false.  By the way, negs are for people who post shit that has nothing to do with the thread.  Only a pussy whines about it.


----------



## cg89 (Apr 30, 2011)

lets be real here boxing was around before ufc...personally i dont like ufc something about 2 half naked men rolling around all sweaty in a ring punching each other...idk kinda gay


----------



## BigJoshStud (Apr 30, 2011)

Pac is going to destroy Mosley.


----------



## adrien (Apr 30, 2011)

^^^^^agree


----------



## x~factor (Apr 30, 2011)

MDR said:


> Pac-Man does not object to blood being drawn anytime but the day of the fight.  He feels that this serves to weaken him when he has to fight.  Mayweather and his people are just playing silly games.



The truth right there.


----------



## MDR (Apr 30, 2011)

BigJoshStud said:


> Pac is going to destroy Mosley.



Personally, I think he will destroy Mayweather too, if he ever gets the chance.  I agree that Mosley will pose few problems for Pac-man.  I'll bet Manny makes the fight worth the price of admission, though.  He is just so much fun to watch.


----------



## cg89 (Apr 30, 2011)

yeah but what makes the difference if they both get blood taken the day unless pac has anemia or some type of issue but its not public that he does.


----------



## MDR (Apr 30, 2011)

cg89 said:


> yeah but what makes the difference if they both get blood taken the day unless pac has anemia or some type of issue but its not public that he does.



Manny has a problem with it personally and there is no reason for same-day testing.  Rational or not, it's how he feels.  Mayweather's camp found out about it and made it an issue. I doubt if they will continue with this much longer, because it could potentially be the biggest money fight in boxing history.  I just hope it happens.


----------



## cg89 (Apr 30, 2011)

MDR said:


> Manny has a problem with it personally and there is no reason for same-day testing.  Rational or not, it's how he feels.  Mayweather's camp found out about it and made it an issue. I doubt if they will continue with this much longer, because it could potentially be the biggest money fight in boxing history.  I just hope it happens.



same here they would easily get 100million for just showing up


----------



## 1982 (Apr 30, 2011)

MDR said:


> Pac-Man does not object to blood being drawn anytime but the day of the fight.  He feels that this serves to weaken him when he has to fight.  Mayweather and his people are just playing silly games.  The longer the wait, the more the anticipation builds, along with the paychecks for both fighters.  If Mayweather is able to deal with his legal troubles and stay out of prison, the fight will happen eventually.



Agree 100%


----------



## Testoman98 (May 1, 2011)

Pac will win an easy decision. Right now he's just too much for an old Mosley. The athlete in Mosley has kept him competitive the last several years, but he hasn't been great since the de la hoya fights. Too much was made of the Margarito knock out and it showed when he fought Mayweather. I don't think Pac could bring himself to really punish and knock out Mosley even though he can. 

As for all the Pac/Mayweather talk, just stop it. That fight will never happen, period. If you havent noticed, Mayweather thinks his claim to greatness is being undefeated, not the quality of his opponents. Thats why he waited to fight Mosley (that fight was 5yrs in the making), he never fought Margarito or Cotto, and only fought Marquez & Hatton at welterweight. Marquez is a great fighter, but is not & never will be a welterweight, Hatton was over reated imo, but also is not a welterweight. So he will never fight someone who will threaten his undefeated record, and if I'm not mistaken Pac is 2 yrs younger so Mayweather can't sit and wait for Pac to get old. Now the whole drug test debate is just an excuse like some have said. Pacs team has gone on record saying they would do blood tests up until 7 days before the fight, which is what Mayweather wanted with Mosley, along with radom urine tests, but Mayweather refused. I would love to see this fight, to be honest I'm not sure who would win depending on when it occured. Sadly the only way it will is if Mayweather needs the money, since thats all he really cares about.


----------



## gamma (May 1, 2011)

Well mayweather wont be needing money any time soon..... Thats too bad to cuz this would be mega deal and great fight for boxing in a whole ..


----------



## irish_2003 (May 1, 2011)

i definitely am rooting for paquiao.....he's humble about his success....mosley is just another loud mouthed hoodrat.....


----------



## 1982 (May 7, 2011)

Fights on now. Free stream 

Watch Boxing : Showtime PPV Pacquiao vs Mosley Live Stream Online


Another link if first one is lagging.

http://sportshunter.eu/watch/63329/1/watch-boxing--showtime-ppv-pacquiao-vs-mosley.html


----------



## 1982 (May 7, 2011)

Wow! First pre-fight was weak!

Second pre-fight on now.


----------



## 1982 (May 7, 2011)

Better quality on this link. 

http://sportshunter.eu/watch/63329/1/watch-boxing--showtime-ppv-pacquiao-vs-mosley.html


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 7, 2011)

1982 said:


> Wow! First pre-fight was weak!
> 
> Second pre-fight on now.


  yes it was i cant belive that bitch ass guy quit!!!! he wont make it far. 
second fight was ok a hell of alot better then the first one. i tried to REP you but i got to spread sum points around but i would give u all the points i have for this one here !!!! thanx bro


----------



## 1982 (May 7, 2011)

It's all good! Main event coming up!  May the best man win!


Free live stream http://sportshunter.eu/watch/63329/1/watch-boxing--showtime-ppv-pacquiao-vs-mosley.html


----------



## MDR (May 7, 2011)

Second fight was much better.  Pavlik looked pretty strong once he got out of the initial rounds.  Good to see him come back from a couple tough losses.  I think Vasquez has the advantage in this last prelim, but Arce has a ton of experience.  Should be interesting...


----------



## 1982 (May 7, 2011)

MDR said:


> Second fight was much better.  Pavlik looked pretty strong once he got out of the initial rounds.  Good to see him come back from a couple tough losses.  I think Vasquez has the advantage in this last prelim, but Arce has a ton of experience.  Should be interesting...



I thought Pavlik was going to knock Lopez out in the last round. He didn't have enough gas in him to finish him off.


----------



## 1982 (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful left hook by Vasquez. Arce needs to slow down a bit, he is dominating the fight. Saved by the fucking bell!


----------



## MDR (May 7, 2011)

1982 said:


> I thought Pavlik was going to knock Lopez out in the last round. He didn't have enough gas in him to finish him off.



Seemed to me he was a bit sluggish.  Always has good power in both hands, though.  This last prelim is quite a battle.  Should be fairly close.


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 7, 2011)

this third fight is good but arce need to quit pushing vasquez down!!!!! cant wait for  the main event!!!! i am goin for pacquiao in the 8th round


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 7, 2011)

omg stop the fucking hugging!!!!!!!!!but then again it is working hug then punch punch punch lol  i guess dude he they should not have stopped that fight his dad was scared his son wasnt goin to win and saved him from the knock out!!!!!


----------



## 1982 (May 7, 2011)

Wow Vazquez corner through in the towel! Arce was whoppin that ass! good 12 rounds though. 

Come on MAIN EVENT!


----------



## MDR (May 7, 2011)

Fantastic finish by Arce.  Really turned it on the last few rounds.  Probably shouldn't have been stopped quite so quickly, but maybe the corner saw something I missed.  Tough to stop a World Championship Fight with 50 seconds left.


----------



## 1982 (May 7, 2011)

MDR said:


> Fantastic finish by Arce.  Really turned it on the last few rounds.  Probably shouldn't have been stopped quite so quickly, but maybe the corner saw something I missed.  Tough to stop a World Championship Fight with 50 seconds left.



Ya, His father through in the towel. He wasn't used to seeing his son get hit like that. Either way the judges had it for Arce on the score cards anyways.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 7, 2011)

Watch Boxing : Showtime PPV Pacquiao vs Mosley Live Stream Online


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 7, 2011)

1982 said:


> Ya, His father through in the towel. He wasn't used to seeing his son get hit like that. Either way the judges had it for Arce on the score cards anyways.


 
 i agree with you but it was a championship fight he shouldve let it go all the way with or with out a knock out! i waiting for the knock out but it was a good fight


----------



## MDR (May 7, 2011)

1982 said:


> Ya, His father through in the towel. He wasn't used to seeing his son get hit like that. Either way the judges had it for Arce on the score cards anyways.



Very true.  Tough to make that call objectively with your own son.  Hope the main event matches up with the last two fights.  Mosley has a punchers chance, and up until a couple fights ago, he was considered one of the best in the world.  Just can't see him beating Pacquiao.


----------



## 1982 (May 7, 2011)

MDR said:


> Very true.  Tough to make that call objectively with your own son.  Hope the main event matches up with the last two fights.  Mosley has a punchers chance, and up until a couple fights ago, he was considered one of the best in the world.  Just can't see him beating Pacquiao.



I respect both fighters. May the best man win!


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 7, 2011)

Come on pacquiao whip that ass!!! Damn i am on charge waiting on this fight to start makes me want to hit someone lol


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 7, 2011)

UMMMM DID ANYONE ELSES SHIT LAGG OUT ON THEM?


----------



## 1982 (May 7, 2011)

D-BOL-74 said:


> UMMMM DID ANYONE ELSES SHIT LAGG OUT ON THEM?



Ya, Click the first link I posted on page 1


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 7, 2011)

Ok thanx bro i would rep you  but i cant atm  i will when i can tho thanks for the links to this fight 1982!!!!!


----------



## 1982 (May 7, 2011)

D-BOL-74 said:


> Ok thanx bro i would rep you  but i cant atm  i will when i can tho thanks for the links to this fight 1982!!!!!



No problem! Round 1 starting now!


----------



## Marat (May 7, 2011)

tough round to score


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 7, 2011)

Shane need to quit playing so much defence and put a lil more into offence


----------



## 1982 (May 7, 2011)

Sweet knockdown by Pac Man!


----------



## MDR (May 7, 2011)

Nice right by Manny.  Dropped Mosely in his tracks.


----------



## Marat (May 7, 2011)

pacquiao is definitely head hunting


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 7, 2011)

1982 said:


> Sweet knockdown by Pac Man!


 

 KEEP WATCHING THERE WILL BE MORE TO COME SHANE IS GOING DOWN


----------



## 1982 (May 7, 2011)

MDR said:


> Nice right by Manny.  Dropped Mosely in his tracks.



Mosely was hurt!!!


----------



## Marat (May 7, 2011)

MDR said:


> Nice right by Manny.  Dropped Mosely in his tracks.



they kept saying the left dropped him -- it looked to me as well  that it was the right that got him


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 7, 2011)

PAC MAN GOT ALL 4 SO FAR


----------



## 1982 (May 7, 2011)

Marat said:


> they kept saying the left dropped him -- it looked to me as well  that it was the right that got him



Lol I need a replay! Couldn't really tell with this damn lag going on. To me it looked like the left set up the right punch that dropped Mosely.


----------



## MDR (May 7, 2011)

1982 said:


> Lol I need a replay! Couldn't really tell with this damn lag going on. To me it looked like the left set up the right punch that dropped Mosely.




That's what it looked like to me, too.


----------



## Marat (May 7, 2011)

i dont think mosley is going to last after that 'knockdown'. seems like pacquaio is gonna take out his anger for the official on mosley


----------



## Marat (May 7, 2011)

mosley clearly was (incidentally) standing on pac's foot


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 7, 2011)

Mosley will need the knock out to win!!!! Game over pac man goin to give him 2 to the head like they did osama!!!!!! HE IS RUNNING LIKE ONE OF THEM GHOSTS ON THE GAME PAC-MAN LMMFAO!!!!!! RUN MOSLEY RUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 7, 2011)

LMMFAO!!!!!! NO CONTEST PAC MAN WHIPPED THAT ASS BUT IT WAS A ALL AROUND SHITTY FIGHT THE THIRD FIGHT WAS BETTER THEN THE MAIN EVENT!!!!!


----------



## 1982 (May 7, 2011)

Ya damn good fight. Mosely looked like an amateur!


----------



## MDR (May 7, 2011)

Good win for Manny.  I think that Mosely got a little gun-shy after feeling Manny's power, and tried to just hang in there.


----------



## Marat (May 7, 2011)

Interesting quote from Bob Arum:

"I would think that Mayweather is going to avoid Manny Pacquiao until Pacquiao retires and goes full time in to politics"

Bob Arum: Mayweather Will Target "Retired" Pacquiao - Boxing News


----------



## Marat (May 7, 2011)

Seems like Mayweather may be fighting Victor Ortiz on September 17th.


----------



## Rodja (May 8, 2011)

Any update on the potential for a 3rd fight between Pac and Marquez?  There were rumors that this would be next on deck for Pac if he won.  I would definitely like to see that fight.


----------



## adrien (May 8, 2011)

Mosley didnt stand a freakin chance


----------



## MDR (May 8, 2011)

Marat said:


> Seems like Mayweather may be fighting Victor Ortiz on September 17th.



After what Maidana did to Ortiz, you have to question his chin.  He took a terrible beating In their fight awhile back.

Then again, he's probably a great candidate for an easy win for Mayweather, so he's probably a perfect opponent for him. We all know how much he dislikes fighting anyone who might pose a challenge these days.


----------



## Marat (May 9, 2011)

Ortiz was knocked down a few weeks ago as well. 

I think it would be a fun fight to watch if Ortiz comes out swinging like he's done earlier in his career -- maybe he can hurt Mayweather early if Mayweather has slowed down at all.






YouTube Video


----------



## MDR (May 9, 2011)

Marat said:


> Ortiz was knocked down a few weeks ago as well.
> 
> I think it would be a fun fight to watch if Ortiz comes out swinging like he's done earlier in his career -- maybe he can hurt Mayweather early if Mayweather has slowed down at all.
> 
> ...



I'd agree with that.  Up until the Maidana fight, he was very highly regarded.  Buy he just got destroyed, and a lot of guys never come back from that kind of beating.  I really don't think he's been the same since.  I'd love to see him take out Mayweather.


----------



## Marat (May 9, 2011)

(Assuming Mayweather is still in form) I don't know if it's possible for anyone besides Pacquiao to beat Mayweather on points -- May is too good and too technical. 

I feel like Ortiz is going to get knocked down a few times, maybe KO'd, but there's always a chance he can land a shot. I don't think Ortiz is going to cover up and run, and take his $5,000,000+ like Mosley did against Pac.


----------



## MDR (May 10, 2011)

Marat said:


> (Assuming Mayweather is still in form) I don't know if it's possible for anyone besides Pacquiao to beat Mayweather on points -- May is too good and too technical.
> 
> I feel like Ortiz is going to get knocked down a few times, maybe KO'd, but there's always a chance he can land a shot. I don't think Ortiz is going to cover up and run, and take his $5,000,000+ like Mosley did against Pac.



Ortiz does have a punchers chance for sure.  He is definitely not a runner.  Seems like a guy who would put up a fight, anyway.  Now if they can only find someone willing to stand in there with Pacquiao and actually compete.  He's beaten pretty much everyone except Mayweather.  Kinda sad really.  Two best fighters in the past decade, and they are in the same weight class.  That hasn't happened in a very long time.  I really think that Pacquiao-Mayweather would be one for the ages.


----------



## adrien (May 10, 2011)

Dont think Ortiz is going to back it to far in this fight


----------



## The Edge (May 10, 2011)

*pacquiao vs mosley*
​
Its funny to me the fools who wasting their time + money on this fight.

Boxing died a long time ago, and will remain lifeless for quite some time.


----------



## MDR (May 10, 2011)

The Edge said:


> *pacquiao vs mosley*
> ​
> Its funny to me the fools who wasting their time + money on this fight.
> 
> Boxing died a long time ago, and will remain lifeless for quite some time.



Why are you here again?


----------



## adrien (May 11, 2011)

MDR said:


> Why are you here again?



he is a freaking loser and no one else wants to talk to him...i bet he was a total loser all throughout high school....hell he probably still hasn't gotten any pussy!!!


----------



## wkeithjr (May 14, 2011)

Great fight.


----------



## wkeithjr (May 14, 2011)

Great fight, love to watch lower weight classes.


----------



## adrien (May 14, 2011)

mayweather over ortiz all day


----------

